# Imogen Rose Clementine - Positive Elective C Section *(long and a bit gory!)*



## Armywife

After an awful, traumatic birth with my first dd my consultant and i decided a section would be best for me this time around. My story this time is very positive, even though it wasn't free from complications.

My section was booked for 14th March but on friday 11th i started having contractions every 7 - 10 minutes. To cut a long story short i made it through the weekend in slow labour and managed my scheduled date.

I arrived on the ward at 7am, i was so nervous i couldn't stop shaking and bursting into tears (partly due to leaving Poppy). I was very happy to find there was just me and one other woman in for sections that day so i wouldn't be in for too long a wait. The nurse appeared and started through my paperwork and i had a visit from the anesthesiologist and from the consultant who was to perform my section, they were both wonderful, so reassuring and sympathetic. I was expecting to be the one to wait as i arrived after the other lady but to my shock they called me almost straight away, never had jelly legs like it in my life!

When we got down to theatre they took hubby away to get scrubbed up and i was taken into theatre for my spinal. This was the bit i'd been dreading, i'd had an epidural with Poppy but was in so much pain i didn't feel it, this time i would be fully aware! It wasn't half as bad as i thought though, the cannula in my hand hurt much more than the spinal did. I leaned over a cushion and cried whilst the anesthesiologist got started, all i felt were a few sharp scratches as they say and then my legs started to go numb. It was actually a lovely feeling, my feet had been freezing all day and now they were nice and warm! I was a little concerned as i'd been expecting the big sheet in front of me as it is on One Born Every Minute but all they did was drape my gown over a bar ! It did obscure my view but it was a bit of a shock. 

When they were all ready they got hubby in and said they were ready to begin, at which point i had a major panic as i could feel baby moving so was convinced that the spinal wasn't working! Then i caught sight of my stomach in the consultants glasses and realised that infact they were well under way and i hadn't felt a thing! After lots of pulling and tugging (at one poing one of the consultants had her leg on the side of the operating table for support whilst she pulled my tummy open!) they asked my hubby if he wanted to see her come out so he stood up and saw Imogen being born! He just kept saying 'She's so beautiful!'. She cried almost straight away which set me off, it was such an amazing feeling, i can't remember Poppy being born so this part was very special to me. They let me have a few seconds of skin to skin before rushing her off to be warmed up and for daddy to cut the cord. 

This is where things went a little pear shaped. Imogen had been dressed and was with her daddy by my side when i suddenly felt awful pain in the top of my tummy. It was so bad i couldn't even speak i just sort of squealed at them. Turns out my spinal hadn't gone high enough so whilst they were working in my upper abdomen i felt everything. The anesthesiologist was amazing though and put lots of extra pain relief into my cannula and gave me gas and air. It didn't take the pain away but it did make things bearable.

They told me they were going to start stitching me up and had finished work high up so i wouldn't feel anything more. A few minutes later there was a huge spurt of blood which went all over the consultants faces and suddenly everyone was whispering and hubby was being rushed out. It was all very discreet and i wasn't really aware at this point that anything was wrong, i just thought it was procedure. It turns out i was having a massive bleed, hubby said my tummy just filled with blood and it was gushing off the table. Everything seemed to go so slowly and in a huge blurr after that, i felt really sick and dizzy and just wanted it all over. 

All in all i was in theatre for 2 hours 40 minutes and i lost 2500mls of blood which meant i had to have blood transfusions and i still feel very weak and drained. I was allowed out of hospital yesterday 3 days after her birth and apart from looking dreadful and feeling very weak i'm doing very well.

The most amazing thing for me is that although there were problems i still feel like i had an amazing, positive experience, i'm glad i chose to go with a c section and i'd be happy to do it again. I'm so happy that i got to enjoy the birth and that i can remember holding Imogen for the first time, all the little things i missed out on with Poppy. 

So here she is, our newest little bundle, Imogen Rose Clementine, born 14th March 2011 at 10.21 am weighing 6lbs 15.5 oz :cloud9:


*Imogen*

*With mummy just after first blood transfusion*

*With Daddy and Poppy *

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations, she's beautiful! Hope you're feeling better soon. xx


----------



## twinklestar

Congratulations on your princess I hope you recover quickly at home x


----------



## silverbell

Congratulations, my friend! :hugs:

This is so weird but I just suddenly thought of you and came on to see if you'd posted anything lately to see where you were at with your pregnancy and then I find you've literally posted this as I was checking. Talk about spooky!

I'm so glad you had such a positive experience, albeit still a bit scary! I'm so pleased you're OK now and that Imogen is nice and healthy too. She's beautiful.

Congratulations to you all and thanks so much for sharing xxx


----------



## Armywife

silverbell said:


> Congratulations, my friend! :hugs:
> 
> This is so weird but I just suddenly thought of you and came on to see if you'd posted anything lately to see where you were at with your pregnancy and then I find you've literally posted this as I was checking. Talk about spooky!
> 
> I'm so glad you had such a positive experience, albeit still a bit scary! I'm so pleased you're OK now and that Imogen is nice and healthy too. She's beautiful.
> 
> Congratulations to you all and thanks so much for sharing xxx

Hi hun! Thank you so much, i'm over the moon! How are you doing? I've had a UC free 9 months so hoping it stays away a while longer! Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Pippin

Gorgeous hon and glad you are feeling a little better. Things never go as smoothly as we hope do they but you were in the right hands and all worked out in the end. Sound like a really positive experience apart from the loss of blood and that's fabulous to hear. Love the name and it goes so well with Poppy. What a perfect little family. Can't wait for more pictures on FB and for my little princess to arrive as well. Ooodles of love. xxxxxx


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations! She's a beauty :cloud9:


----------



## moomoo

Oh my god she's beautiful! This made me cry, congrats honey.xx


----------



## moonbeam_sea

Congratulations!!! She's adorable. :)


----------



## Katie Mc

congratulations she is beautiful and you are really brave going through all that. xx


----------



## MommyMika

She's gorgeous!!!

Congrats :)


----------



## Tadan

She's so sweet! Beautiful pics! :D love the name too!

So sorry to hear things went a lil pear shaped at the end, but I'm glad you are doing better now :)


----------



## londonangel

She's beautiful! Many congratulations!


----------



## alynn6758

Congrats she's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!! Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I'm so happy for you :hugs: She is gorgeous!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congradulations hun she is gorgeous , Im glad everything is good even tho tere weere complications


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun. shes lovely x


----------



## Mum2MJ

congratulations on your beautiful little girl x


----------



## KandyKinz

I'm glad you had a postive experience this time around despite the hemorrhage. And your baby is super cute! 

You make beautiful children, but that's not surprising at all given how pretty you are!


----------



## Lilli

Congratulations! Absolutely gorgeous baby! Wishing you a speedy recovery from the op.


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations she's gorgeous, when i had a section with my 2nd they cut my placenta and i bled badly and needed a transfusion but like you said it was still a positive experience, it was best for my son at the end of the day xx


----------



## Armywife

KandyKinz said:


> I'm glad you had a postive experience this time around despite the hemorrhage. And your baby is super cute!
> 
> You make beautiful children, but that's not surprising at all given how pretty you are!

Thank you KK! I look a bit rough on that pic but consideing how awful i was feeling before that transfusion i think i did ok! :winkwink: 

Hope you're keeping well, excited to read all about your birth! xx


----------



## cosmotbear

Just beautiful! Well done you! Am so glad it's all over for you and you can settle back into being a mummy of two! xxx


----------



## Heidi

Congratulations on your baby girl, so cute!! Problems aside, i'm glad the section was a positive experience for you and hope you have a speedy recovery x


----------



## PeanutBean

What a cutie! I'm so happy for you to have had a positive experience this time. :)


----------



## lalalistic

Congratulations! Your baby is gorgeous! I have a little blond y called Poppy as well.


----------



## Mummy to be x

OMG!!! She is amazing hun! Bloody gorgeous, And sounds like you had a rough time again :( so worth it though. We used the little SMA bottles in hospital too ;) They were fab! Well done sweetheart you did fab!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princesspie

aww well done and congratulations, she is gorgeous!!!! xxxx


----------



## Armywife

Mummy to be x said:


> OMG!!! She is amazing hun! Bloody gorgeous, And sounds like you had a rough time again :( so worth it though. We used the little SMA bottles in hospital too ;) They were fab! Well done sweetheart you did fab!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you Amy! I tell you what, i felt so poorly on that pic but i was on a high because i was so happy with how well the birth went. Can't tell you how nice it is to be able to say i loved Imogens birth! 

Your avatar is far too cute! Madeleine is too cute for words!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

She is absolutely beautiful, i have followed your journey with poppy and Imogen all along, you look like the perfect little family xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Armywife said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! She is amazing hun! Bloody gorgeous, And sounds like you had a rough time again :( so worth it though. We used the little SMA bottles in hospital too ;) They were fab! Well done sweetheart you did fab!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you Amy! I tell you what, i felt so poorly on that pic but i was on a high because i was so happy with how well the birth went. Can't tell you how nice it is to be able to say i loved Imogens birth!
> 
> Your avatar is far too cute! Madeleine is too cute for words!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You do not look like you just had a baby in that pic you look lovely!!

Hehe thanks hun, She is a sweetie and snoring her head off as we speak :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Armywife

Kerrie-x said:


> She is absolutely beautiful, i have followed your journey with poppy and Imogen all along, you look like the perfect little family xx

Thank you hun!x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kerri - How did you get your little signitures ? It would not work when i tried to do it :( xx


----------



## Armywife

Click on mine, design your own and then copy and paste the BB code? Thats what i did x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Durrr!! I new that ;) xx


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations! She is beautiful and you look amazing for just having had a blood transfusion! I am glad you had a better birth experience this time around.

xxx


----------



## Ameliah

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## Kellyx

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## x Alanna x

congratulations.. shes gorgeous.. hope youre recovering well from your section :) xx


----------



## mamamay

Oh, wow, you did so well hun. Imogen is gorgeous, and you look AMAZING for having just had a c-sec and a blood transfusion and everything else. If I look half as good as you after my c-sec I'll be over the moon! Massive congrats again to you and your family xx


----------



## Lucy0945

Congratulations!


----------



## Nataliexx

Naww she is beautiful :)
Congrats!


----------



## Ladybugbaba

congratulations shes beautiful hope your feeling better soon x x


----------



## silverbell

Armywife said:


> silverbell said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, my friend! :hugs:
> 
> This is so weird but I just suddenly thought of you and came on to see if you'd posted anything lately to see where you were at with your pregnancy and then I find you've literally posted this as I was checking. Talk about spooky!
> 
> I'm so glad you had such a positive experience, albeit still a bit scary! I'm so pleased you're OK now and that Imogen is nice and healthy too. She's beautiful.
> 
> Congratulations to you all and thanks so much for sharing xxx
> 
> Hi hun! Thank you so much, i'm over the moon! How are you doing? I've had a UC free 9 months so hoping it stays away a while longer! Big hugs to you xxxClick to expand...

Unfortunately I had a UC flare-up after 7 months of TTC with no joy. So I'm currently on steroids and not a happy bunny about it. Only 2 weeks and 5 days left of them though and then I will hopefully be back in remission and back to TTC. So chuffed for you and hoping the UC stays well away!


----------



## Armywife

silverbell said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverbell said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, my friend! :hugs:
> 
> This is so weird but I just suddenly thought of you and came on to see if you'd posted anything lately to see where you were at with your pregnancy and then I find you've literally posted this as I was checking. Talk about spooky!
> 
> I'm so glad you had such a positive experience, albeit still a bit scary! I'm so pleased you're OK now and that Imogen is nice and healthy too. She's beautiful.
> 
> Congratulations to you all and thanks so much for sharing xxx
> 
> Hi hun! Thank you so much, i'm over the moon! How are you doing? I've had a UC free 9 months so hoping it stays away a while longer! Big hugs to you xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I had a UC flare-up after 7 months of TTC with no joy. So I'm currently on steroids and not a happy bunny about it. Only 2 weeks and 5 days left of them though and then I will hopefully be back in remission and back to TTC. So chuffed for you and hoping the UC stays well away!Click to expand...

Oh no! Poor you! Good luck with ttc, i hope it happens quickly for you love, you deserve it. Fingers crossed you stay in remission for a long time to come and when you do get pregnant you have 9 uc free months as i have. Lots of love to you xxxx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

awww congrats :flower:


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations! I am glad you had a much better experience than your previous birth.


----------



## xxyjadexx

She is beautiful and u look fab! If I had been through all that I would have looked dead lol x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats! She's absolutely gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Aw she's gorgeous! Well done! I'm happy to hear a positive elective section story because I had an awful labour and delivery and ended up having an emergency section after 30 hours and like you don't remember Ava being born - you feel robbed don't you?! Cant believe how well you looked after losing so much blood!!:)


----------



## sarah0108

shes gorgeous congrats x


----------



## Aunty E

If I haven't said before, she's gorgeous (as are all Imogens of course)! Well done you :)


----------



## LJaydow

Congrats! I feel your pain with the anaemia and blood transfusion thing, you lost the same amount of blood as i did and had to have the transfusions etc.

Are you taking a liquid iron supplement as well as the tablets? Community midwife recommended Sytron which is an over the counter medicine at the pharmacy, she said to take it alongside the tablets and it seems to be giving me a bit more energy!


----------



## ilvmylbug

She's an absolute angel! And you look gorgeous!


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun, hope u have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Armywife

Aunty E said:


> If I haven't said before, she's gorgeous (as are all Imogens of course)! Well done you :)

We nhave fabulous taste eh?! Thank you lovely xx


----------

